# Will creatine slow me down?



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok really want to build up my upper body a little, and thinking of using creatine to help a little. Been lots of threads about creatine and if it can help your cycling, based on some threads I read I am pretty sure it does not etc. thing is will it hamper my preformance, will I get slower?


----------



## efritz1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Creatine*

Creatine will not slow you down. Creatine by itself will allow you to do more work (lift more weight), especially if your body has a higher percentage of fast twitch muscle fiber and only if you are eating correctly and drinking enough fluids. 

What could slow you down is the additional mass that you will be carring on your upper body. Bicycling (and distance running) use your cardio and legs. Your upper body is really just along for the ride. Remember that the more mass you add to your upper body, the more energy you take away from your legs.

Good luck with whatever your goals are.

Ed


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Maybe*

Creatine has often been associated with cramping and hydration problems, so if it affects you that way, it certainly will slow you down. However, your desire for upper body bulk suggests you want to use it in the gym, not for riding. Assuming there's a reasonable temporal separation between your gym work and your riding, the risk of problems seems low.


----------



## efritz1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*water retention*

Kerry is right . . . Creatine will cause a certain amount of water retension in the muscles. If you plan on competing - make sure you cycle off creatine at least 2 weeks prior to your event.


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

phazer said:


> Ok really want to build up my upper body a little, and thinking of using creatine to help a little. Been lots of threads about creatine and if it can help your cycling, based on some threads I read I am pretty sure it does not etc. thing is will it hamper my preformance, will I get slower?


If you really want to "build your upper body a little" try eating right, following a workout plan, and upping your protein intake.

Creatine by iteself will not build muscle. It is more commonly used once you have reached a plateau in your lifting. If you haven't been lifting for at least 6-8 weeks, you're not going to reap the benefits.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Idk*

If I were you I would keep off of the creatine. The water retention will make you gain 10 to 15 lbs in weight, which is defanitely not needed for hills. Do you use protein? That will be much safer and will probably provide better results for what you're looking for. I wrestle and was going to use creatine until a coach advised me not to. Also, as soon as you stop taking the creatine, your muscles will essentially deflate, and your muscle gains will be lost. Just my $.2


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree w/ some of the above statements. I would not use creatine right off the bat on a resistance program. It's good when you are starting to get burnt out and want to get to the "next level." If you are a competitive cyclist, doing this w/ you upper body is not the smartest thing. Also if you're only lifitng a little in the winter and not in the summer, you'll likely not be lifting long enough to where you'd want to cycle some creatine. However if you are a recreational cyclist and/or a sprinter guy who does not care about riding AFAP uphill and you can't stand how godforsaken puny 99.9% of all cyclists are and you're into hitting the gym, then supplementing creating can be a good thing if you are into being 'buff'


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yes, wrong again*



The Carlster said:


> I agree w/ some of the above statements. I would not use creatine right off the bat on a resistance program. It's good when you are starting to get burnt out and want to get to the "next level." If you are a competitive cyclist, doing this w/ you upper body is not the smartest thing. Also if you're only lifitng a little in the winter and not in the summer, you'll likely not be lifting long enough to where you'd want to cycle some creatine. However if you are a recreational cyclist and/or a sprinter guy who does not care about riding AFAP uphill and you can't stand how godforsaken puny 99.9% of all cyclists are and you're into hitting the gym, then supplementing creating can be a good thing if you are into being 'buff'



I am shocked you dont have the man go to proteinfactory.com. WOW.

Creatine, has nothing to do with what you need to do as a cyclist as fra as muscle mass or endurance. In fact, you can wind up with a nasty case of being improperly hydrated, cramped and well, bloated.

Most of the folks who say creatine makes you buff are the same losers who pushed chromium and l carnitine and found out that they dont have the ability or genetics to get buff so they could score with a bar chick on Saturday night. Most if jnot all of the stuff did nothing or had long term potential side affects including emptying your bank account...

Sorry, but after years of lifting, this [email protected] is totally bogus and really the stuff that made me go to cycling. What a joke.


----------



## Tahoma (Feb 4, 2005)

*Bad News for me...*

I didn't drink enough while taking creatine and got Kidney Stones...very...very painful.


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Tahoma said:


> I didn't drink enough while taking creatine and got Kidney Stones...very...very painful.


Same with me! It hurt like h3ll too--the most excruciating pain have ever been in for 3 days straight. The pain meds made me hurl, so I ended up laying on the couch cursing the crap. Never since (5 yrs) and never again will I jump on Creatine. 

Jay


----------



## Breakfast (Jan 1, 1970)

Save your money, you don't need creatine.

Upper body strength or additional muscle does not come in a bottle.


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

Breakfast said:


> Save your money, you don't need creatine.
> 
> Upper body strength or additional muscle does not come in a bottle.


But fluid retention does!!!!


----------



## mprevost (Jul 30, 2005)

*Creatine*



ttug said:


> I am shocked you dont have the man go to proteinfactory.com. WOW.
> 
> Creatine, has nothing to do with what you need to do as a cyclist as fra as muscle mass or endurance. In fact, you can wind up with a nasty case of being improperly hydrated, cramped and well, bloated.
> 
> ...


Well....I guess you missed the 200 published research studies that show that creatine works. It accelerates muscle hypertrophy, results in less lactate production (I did that study myself) and may increase glycogen stores. 

Mike


----------



## Breakfast (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh yeah, creatine works. It works for a very short time, if you dose and cycle it correctly and then it increases a maximum effort like a 3 rep bench press maybe several more pounds. So, what does this have to do with cycling performance? 

I guess all that's left is the hype that it helps in the sprint.

Creatine, maybe has an edge, somewhere. I imagine it's got to be razor thin, though.

Now, all one needs to do is just take more of the stuff and you get even stronger!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yes, you have been sold*



mprevost said:


> Well....I guess you missed the 200 published research studies that show that creatine works. It accelerates muscle hypertrophy, results in less lactate production (I did that study myself) and may increase glycogen stores.
> 
> Mike


Your study? Provide the source.

I am highly suspect of any individual that makes a claim in regards to muscular hypertrophy.In fact, I would have to say with all respect that it is a bald faced liar who told you the hypertrophy load.

If I recall, you pretty much have a pre determined muscular population. If I recall, thats genetic. If I also recall, the folks who were making claims about hypertrophy were also the same folks touting the wonders of roid usage and oh yes how could I forget the beauty of dehydration (Yet more "health products") so you can look cut AND get kidney stones.

I bitterly resent folks who make claims about a product so they can sell it. Sorry, I have read the literature that was available a few years back on creatine. The facts are there are no facts in regards to the claims espoused by pretty much anybody who sold the product.

Does it work? If by work you mean causes changes in your body that expose you to health risks, yes, its wonderful.


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

mprevost said:


> Well....I guess you missed the 200 published research studies that show that creatine works. It accelerates muscle hypertrophy, results in less lactate production (I did that study myself) and may increase glycogen stores.
> 
> Mike


You did your own study on lactate production???? OK.....


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*oh sure*



dez182 said:


> You did your own study on lactate production???? OK.....



Dont we all?


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

ttug said:


> Dont we all?


Yeah, I was just sitting at work doing an in-depth study on the merits of my glycogen stores. Believe it or not, my personal study disproves everything you've every read!!!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*really?*



dez182 said:


> Yeah, I was just sitting at work doing an in-depth study on the merits of my glycogen stores. Believe it or not, my personal study disproves everything you've every read!!!



Me too!

Wow, this must be like a psychic connection thing here..........


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*We're waiting*



dez182 said:


> Believe it or not, my personal study disproves everything you've every read!!!


So, we're waiting for the citation in the peer reviewed journal. Any time now. Double blind, placebo controlled, I assume?


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> So, we're waiting for the citation in the peer reviewed journal. Any time now. Double blind, placebo controlled, I assume?


Nope. Just me, sitting at my desk


----------

